# Classical guitar neck width.



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I am looking for a classical guitar with a narrow width neck for my short fingers. As opposed to my long.......!!! HEH HEH
Is there such a guitar made?
Seems the ones I have looked at are 2 inch at the nut.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have seen them with 1&7/8 but I can’t remember who made them. I think though that the hard core classical guitars are all gonna be 2 inch.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

A lot of guitar manufacturers have started doing "crossover" nylon-string guitars - narrower neck and lower action to appeal to steel-string players. Even in the hardcore classical community there has been a increase in 640mm scale length and 48mm nut width.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a Cervantes Crossover that I like. Cedar and palo escrito. Narrow neck and radiused fingerboard.

http://www.cervantesguitars.com/portfolio-item/crossocer-i-paloescrito/


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you very much for the replies Cervantes has a link to an Edmonton distributor. I will be contacting them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> A lot of guitar manufacturers have started doing "crossover" nylon-string guitars - narrower neck and lower action to appeal to steel-string players. Even in the hardcore classical community there has been a increase in 640mm scale length and 48mm nut width.


I've seen a few different ones--& Taylor make a nice one as well...

Different feel than a more traditional classical--but if you want the thinner neck--they work...


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

zontar said:


> I've seen a few different ones--& Taylor make a nice one as well...
> 
> Different feel than a more traditional classical--but if you want the thinner neck--they work...


I have a Baby Taylor that I like except it is not very well made but does have nice action and is compact for travel


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

So what's the difference between a classical guitar and an acoustic guitar with nylon strings? I really can't see a difference. I could put nylon strings on my old Yammy FG-165, and I'd have a classical guitar, no?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> I have a Baby Taylor that I like except it is not very well made but does have nice action and is compact for travel


I wasn't thinking of the Baby Taylors
Taylor does make regular sized nylon string guitars...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

oldfartatplay said:


> So what's the difference between a classical guitar and an acoustic guitar with nylon strings? I really can't see a difference. I could put nylon strings on my old Yammy FG-165, and I'd have a classical guitar, no?


A classical guitar, IME, has a small body joined at the 12th fret and a bridge that the strings thread through and then get knotted. The fretboard is flat and usually wider than your run-o-the-mill acoustic. Slotted headstock. Those are the obvious differences. There are more inside, like different bracing to get the most out of the nylon strings energy.

And of course for every rule, there is an anti-rule. I've seen classical guitars that are closer to traditional steel string guitars, from companies like Ovation.


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

Thank you to @High/Deaf . Now I know. So my Yamaha G-50A IS a classical guitar, but the FG-165, although with a small body and joined at the 12th fret, cannot be.


----------

